# Frequenz des Monitors herausfinden



## ErikW (10. Jan 2007)

Hallo! 
Vieleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, ist es möglich mit java die herzzahl des monitors heraus zu bekommen?


----------



## Hilefoks (10. Jan 2007)

Nein.

Edit: Etwas ausführlicher: Mit Java ist das nicht möglich. Mit JNI und etwas C könnte man das hinbekommen - allerdings ist dann deine Plattformunabhängigkeit dahin!
Und nur aus Interesse - wozu brauchst du diese Informationen?

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Gast (10. Jan 2007)

Hilefoks....hast du überhaupt was drauf???


----------



## Hilefoks (10. Jan 2007)

@Gast: Woher weißt du von der Pizza? Drauf ist Salami, Käse und andere Zutaten die auf einer Salami-Pizza so üblich sind. ;-)

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## ErikW (10. Jan 2007)

Geht das nicht über das toolkit oder so?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2007)

nein


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jan 2007)

Also die aktive Bildwiederholfrequenz kannst du abfragen.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/DisplayMode.html


----------



## ErikW (11. Jan 2007)

Dankeschön!


----------



## ErikW (11. Jan 2007)

naja das bringt nicht wirklich etwas, ich wollte die aktuelle hz zahl herausfinden, aber da muss man sie ja erst in den kontruktor eintragen um sie später wieder auszulesen.


----------



## ErikW (11. Jan 2007)

okay habs hinbekommen danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2007)

Hier mal noch für diejenigen, die auch danach suchen ein Codebeispiel:

```
import java.awt.*;

public class Bildwiederholfrequenz {

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      int rate = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getDefaultScreenDevice().getDisplayMode().getRefreshRate();
      System.out.println("Die aktuelle Bildwiederholrate deines Monitors betraegt: "+rate);
   }
}
```


----------



## ErikW (12. Jan 2007)

Jap, genau so hab ichs auch gemacht, danke nochma für den tipp!


----------



## Spacerat (13. Jan 2007)

Vorsicht!!!

Innerhalb einer Component die in einem Fullscreen mit anderer Auflösung läuft (=> anderer DisplayMode => möglicherweise eine andere RefreshRate) behält  das "DefaultScreenDevice" die Desktop-Einstellungen. Es kann sich also in diesem Fall unmöglich um die aktuelle RR handeln!

Diese erhält man, wenn man die paint-Methode einer Component überschreibt (erst beim 1. Aufruf ist der Gafik-Kontext initialisiert) und die folgene Zeile einfügt.

```
int rr = getGraphicsConfiguration().getDevice().getDisplayMode().getRefreshRate();
```
Das ergibt auf jedenfall den aktuellen Wert.

O.K. wenns noch jemanden interessiert...

cu Spacerat


----------

